
Develop native apps using Go, HTML and CSS - mubaris
https://github.com/murlokswarm/app
======
alistproducer2
If the author is here, for context can you describe a little bit about how
this matches up with similar tech?

~~~
equalunique
I too am curious & wonder how this compares with Electron.

